# fiddler crabs



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

anyone know where to find some fiddler crabs?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

You really just gotta do some scouting in areas that have grass along the shore line, go at low tide and you will know imediately if they are there just look for all the holes. just remember to fill your holes please before you leave so I don't trip on them.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dizzy Lizzy bait shop had them this AM.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

How do you catch them? I've got them by my place on the south side of east bay in Navarre.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

5 gallon bucket and 2 4 foot 2x4s


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

You funnel them into the bucket somehow?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what the 2 x 4's are for...dig a hole put the bucket in it with the boards in a v-shape around the bucket. Someone correct me if I'm wrong please...


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Makes sense. Do you put some kind of bait in there somewhere to lure them in?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

They were all over the mangroves in South Florida.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Broxens has them in Navarre


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Bait the bucket with fresh fish, ladyfish or some other undesirable species and put fish blood around the edge.
They'll fall right in...........


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What are the white crabs that you can never catch that primarily are out at night-? They are quick little bugers.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> What are the white crabs that you can never catch that primarily are out at night-? They are quick little bugers.


Those are "ghost crabs".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_crab
Small ones are very similar to fiddler crabs, but fiddlers are generally found in muddier environs.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are ghost crabs any good for bait?


----------

